# tipos de hilo musical



## RIGEL8816 (Dic 9, 2005)

Hola!!!!

Estoy interesado en instalar hilo musical en una casa. Necesitaría si alguien me puede informaciónrmar que tipos hay. El motivo es de comparar si merece la pena realizar la instalación tipica (hacer rozas en las paredes y tirar todo el cableado) que conlleva mucha obra o si existe otra posibilidad en que instalarlo no suponga mucha obra.



Gracias de antemano.


Saludos.


----------



## jumaclema (Dic 9, 2005)

visita la página de creative (www.creative.com) Acaba de sacar un sistema de hilo musical que se conecta al ordenador y es inalámbrico. Quizá te interese
saludos a todos
juanma


----------

